# Automatic Back Up to ReadyNAS No Longer Supported?



## archangelsfv (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi, all.

Finally succeeded in getting a new Roamio Plus on the 10-year deal and very happy with the new box overall; especially after dropping in a 3TB drive. That said, I really did like the automatic backup feature my S3 has with my Netgear ReadyNAS with regard to broadcast shows that are marked keep until I delete.

For some reason since I got the Roamio, however, this feature is no longer working. Several KUID broadcast shows that should have transferred to my ReadyNAS have not done so. 

I didn't see anything in the forums on this, so I was wondering if anyone out there is also running a ReadyNAS and noticed that their backup feature no longer works?

Note: I've read the posts about using KMTTG and other sources to do this, but I liked the "set-it-and-forget-it" aspect of the ReadyNAS handling this all on its own, independent of any PC intervention.

TIA


----------



## 9300170 (Feb 21, 2003)

archangelsfv said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> Finally succeeded in getting a new Roamio Plus on the 10-year deal and very happy with the new box overall; especially after dropping in a 3TB drive. That said, I really did like the automatic backup feature my S3 has with my Netgear ReadyNAS with regard to broadcast shows that are marked keep until I delete.
> 
> ...


I have a ready as 516 and a roamio and my auto backup works.


----------



## archangelsfv (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, man. Apparently I'm a dope. It's been so long since I set up the ReadyNAS with my S3, that I overlooked I needed to go into the configuration settings for ReadyDLNA to "activate" the Roamio and enter the MAK address. Just did that, so hopefully recordings will begin transferring again tonight.

Thanks for helping me "think out loud"!:up:


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I didn't even know this was possible. Can you give some step by step instructions how to set this up? When my last TiVo died, I thought my wife was going to pay a visit to TiVo headquarters because of lost shows.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

geekmedic said:


> I didn't even know this was possible. Can you give some step by step instructions how to set this up?


+1 this sounds awesome...


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Count me in on this as well.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Started looking into this--found the following info. informative as to backing up and playing to a TiVo device.

http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/d...-and-playback-tivo-recordings-to-the-readynas


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

That's pretty sweet. I didn't know there was such a thing.

So it just pulls anything marked KUID? Does it leave those shows on the TiVo?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

"The ten-year deal"?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> "The ten-year deal"?


Assign all of your income to TiVo for 10 years and get free lifetime for _your_ life, not the box's. 

Presumably, the current TiVo loyalty offer for long-term (typically, 10-year) TiVo customers: buy a Roamio, Roamio Plus or Roamio Pro box directly from TiVo at full retail and get lifetime for the box at $99 (Plus and Pro) or $199 (Roamio).


----------



## archangelsfv (Nov 13, 2009)

Arcady said:


> That's pretty sweet. I didn't know there was such a thing.
> 
> So it just pulls anything marked KUID? Does it leave those shows on the TiVo?


It will pull anything marked KUID that does not have a copyright protection flag set. So, if for example, you're on Time Warner, nothing that comes from a 'cable' channel (i.e., AMC, FX, HBO, etc.) will back up because TWC marks all cable channels as copyright protected. However, not all cable companies do this.

Since I'm on TWC, I can only back up broadcast channels (ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC), but that's fine for me. I mainly use it to back up entire seasons and then binge watch things like Amazing Race, Revenge, Grey's Anatomy, etc. From there, I sometimes use KMTTG or something similar to pull off all the shows, decode the .tivo format and throw an entire season on my tablet or whatever for on-the-go viewing. Especially helpful when you're somewhere without a wifi connection, despite the Plus and Pro's abilities to stream directly from the boxes themselves.

Although I have an older ReadyNAS (ReadyNAS NV+ v2), my understanding is that it still works on the newer NAS's from Netgear as well. You just have to enable a protocol called "ReadyDLNA", select your TiVo from the list, enter the MAK, and you're off and running.

All that said, I resolved at least half of my problem. The Roamio is now backing up to the ReadyNAS (verified by going in to the NAS itself and seeing the files). But for some reason the Roamio does not see this particular folder on the NAS, though it is seeing all of the other folders. May have to reboot the NAS and see if that helps the Roamio "see" the new folders.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Not to be too intrusive, but if you wouldn't mind: what sort of price range would a Netgear ReadyNAS system for a TiVo amount to? (I know that there are many variables--I'm just trying to get a feel for it.)


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> Assign all of your income to TiVo for 10 years and get free lifetime for _your_ life, not the box's.
> 
> Presumably, the current TiVo loyalty offer for long-term (typically, 10-year) TiVo customers: buy a Roamio, Roamio Plus or Roamio Pro box directly from TiVo at full retail and get lifetime for the box at $99 (Plus and Pro) or $199 (Roamio).


And apparently you can get $99 lifetime on older TiVos as well as part of that deal.


----------



## archangelsfv (Nov 13, 2009)

Mikeguy said:


> Not to be too intrusive, but if you wouldn't mind: what sort of price range would a Netgear ReadyNAS system for a TiVo amount to? (I know that there are many variables--I'm just trying to get a feel for it.)


Not intrusive, but not a simple answer, either. ReadyNAS is a line of products, so it runs the price gamut depending on hard drive bays, processor types, etc. Your question is similar to asking, "what does a computer cost?" Since any NAS is, after all, a purpose-built computer.

If you go the least expensive route, I've seen the ARM-based ReadyNAS that holds up to two hard drives go for as low as $89 at places like Fry's after rebate. The x86 models (think Intel-type processors) can get into the several hundred ($500-600+) and they can hold 4 hard drives.

I believe when I got mine, after watching the deals and timing it with a rebate, it was something like $199 without any hard drives. It is an ARM based unit (kind of like the processor in your cell phone) and it holds up to 4 hard drives, for a total of up to 12TB of storage. The newer ones can hold up to 16TB, I believe, depending on how you set them up. Of course, you can always just start with a 1TB drive and add or build up your number of drives as time goes on. In addition to backing up my TiVos, I also use it for PC file back up, images of my hard drives from my laptops (in case they ever fail) and copies of DVDs I've ripped. All in all, it's been a great purchase. Also makes a pretty good Plex server, although the x86 models are better at that, because they have more processing power.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

unitron said:


> And apparently you can get $99 lifetime on older TiVos as well as part of that deal.


LOL, pay an annual subscription for 10 years and then get lifetime for $99.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

archangelsfv said:


> Not intrusive, but not a simple answer, either. ReadyNAS is a line of products, so it runs the price gamut depending on hard drive bays, processor types, etc. Your question is similar to asking, "what does a computer cost?" Since any NAS is, after all, a purpose-built computer.
> 
> If you go the least expensive route, I've seen the ARM-based ReadyNAS that holds up to two hard drives go for as low as $89 at places like Fry's after rebate. The x86 models (think Intel-type processors) can get into the several hundred ($500-600+) and they can hold 4 hard drives.
> 
> I believe when I got mine, after watching the deals and timing it with a rebate, it was something like $199 without any hard drives. It is an ARM based unit (kind of like the processor in your cell phone) and it holds up to 4 hard drives, for a total of up to 12TB of storage. The newer ones can hold up to 16TB, I believe, depending on how you set them up. Of course, you can always just start with a 1TB drive and add or build up your number of drives as time goes on. In addition to backing up my TiVos, I also use it for PC file back up, images of my hard drives from my laptops (in case they ever fail) and copies of DVDs I've ripped. All in all, it's been a great purchase. Also makes a pretty good Plex server, although the x86 models are better at that, because they have more processing power.


Thanks, and helpful just to get a feel for it--pretty much what I was seeing. And so it really is a real chunk of change, between the ReadyNAS and the drives, as I was calculating while reading through the online info. (Mind you, I'm not challenging the amount or trying to characterize it--but a real chunk of change is a real chunk of change.  )


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I have put a rackmount ReadyNAS on my wish list. At around $1000, it may be a while til I can pick one up.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow! Half the price of a VW bug when I was growing up.


----------



## archangelsfv (Nov 13, 2009)

Mikeguy said:


> Thanks, and helpful just to get a feel for it--pretty much what I was seeing. And so it really is a real chunk of change, between the ReadyNAS and the drives, as I was calculating while reading through the online info. (Mind you, I'm not challenging the amount or trying to characterize it--but a real chunk of change is a real chunk of change.  )


Yes, definitely not cheap per se, but if you were to go with the 2-bay ARM unit, with (2) 1TB drives, you could probably get away for under $200. ($89.99 ReadyNAS on sale, 1TB WD Green Drives x 2 @ $49.99 on Amazon = $189.97)

Besides the benefit of backing up the TiVo stuff, as an avowed nerd, it's my duty to suggest that we should all be backing up our PC files anyway.  All it takes is one good hard drive crash of a PC or an accidental release of the 'magic smoke' from the computer box, and well... let's just say I have electronic files dating back to 1996.... :up:


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Nope, you're absolutely right. Where it starts mounting up is thinking redundancy between 2 drives, and then larger drives (I mean, if a TiVo is refitted with a 3TB drive, then suddenly thinking at least 3TB drives for a ReadyNAS). And yes, Mom, you're right, we all need to be backing up religiously.  But so much data out there so easily amassed . . . . It's right about this time that I freeze from it all, with the best of intentions.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I was wondering one thing about this type of backup. Right now I have an extra TiVo that records most of the same shows as the main TiVo, as a backup in case something goes wrong on the main unit. Some of the passes on both boxes are set to KUID.

Will the ReadyNAS back up the same show from both boxes, or is it smart enough to know when it already got a recording?


----------



## archangelsfv (Nov 13, 2009)

Arcady said:


> I was wondering one thing about this type of backup. Right now I have an extra TiVo that records most of the same shows as the main TiVo, as a backup in case something goes wrong on the main unit. Some of the passes on both boxes are set to KUID.
> 
> Will the ReadyNAS back up the same show from both boxes, or is it smart enough to know when it already got a recording?


If both boxes are set to back up to the ReadyNAS, it will back up both TiVos. The ReadyNAS creates a separate folder for each TiVo. So for example, you would have a folder called "/Living Room TiVo/Recorded Shows" and another folder called "/Bedroom TiVo/Recorded Shows". However, you don't have to set _both_ TiVos to back up to the ReadyNAS. You can set just one box to back up to the ReadyNAS.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

For a few remaining hours Newegg is running a special, 4 WD 3TB Red drives for 399. Just a FYI


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

archangelsfv said:


> If both boxes are set to back up to the ReadyNAS, it will back up both TiVos. The ReadyNAS creates a separate folder for each TiVo. So for example, you would have a folder called "/Living Room TiVo/Recorded Shows" and another folder called "/Bedroom TiVo/Recorded Shows". However, you don't have to set _both_ TiVos to back up to the ReadyNAS. You can set just one box to back up to the ReadyNAS.


Thanks for the info.

I think I have settled on a ReadyNAS 2120 model. Now I just need $650 to buy it.



gespears said:


> For a few remaining hours Newegg is running a special, 4 WD 3TB Red drives for 399. Just a FYI


This would be perfect for the NAS I don't have yet!


----------

